# Ocean Master Rods on Sale



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

Bass Pro has the OM line of surf rods on their web site on sale at this time.
They are normally 119.99, now at 89.88. The stores will honor the internet price but you have to check-out at customer service. Below are the specs on the 4 rods they offer

OM 12 SC 6-12 oz lure wt. 20-50lb. line- this is a heavy heaver that will cast the largest of casting baits, Very stout back bone


OM 12 SCM 3-6 oz lure wt. 17-40lb. line- good rod for throwing 3-4oz. and a good chunk of mullet for reds


OM 10 SCM 1-4oz. lure wt. 17-40lb line I have one w/ one of the origanal newell 220f, my first choice to grab to throw 2-3oz. iron.


OM 10 SC 4-8oz. lure wt. 17-40lb. line Good med. heaver for a smaller person.

The OM 12 SC and SCM will be found in almost every fish camp on the beach.
I posted this mainly for the newbies here that are trying to get started, these are great rods for a low end price and taken care of will last.

In closing try and do your d%mnest to stay away from the newer Shakespeare ugly sticks, these rods will not throw heavy baits. The older ones made using the howald process to make the blanks are good surf rods.

If any of the Veteran Old Salts want to jump in on this and help out the newer guys I'm sure it would be appreciated



TexasReelAffair


----------



## SeaAg (Oct 31, 2006)

Those rods are bad *****, I had 2 of the 10 ft for 4-8oz. Used them on my newell 646 and 6 wide, loved em. They aren't custom, but are still awesome. Unfortunatley, mine got stolen, so I down graded to the amercian rodsmith surf rods, which aren't bad either, for the price. I'm going to work at bps this winter, thinking of buying 2 more. If anyone wants 40% retail price, talk to me,lol.


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

Dont go blow the X-mas budget. the sale is good untill march 31, 2007.


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

Can someone tell me why you would buy these rather than the American Rodsmiths Titon for half the price?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

DPG said:


> Can someone tell me why you would buy these rather than the American Rodsmiths Titon for half the price?


The best reason is because with the OM rod you also get Fuji guides and they are alot less prone to breaking. The cork on the handles seems to be slightly better on the OM but not enough to really make a diffrece. Otherwise the AR are awsome rods I have three and have had no problems yet same goes with my OM rod also.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Why buy a G-LOOMIS or a BREAKAWAY ????
Those are both great rods for the price.
SEE YA!


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

justindfish said:


> The best reason is because with the OM rod you also get Fuji guides and they are alot less prone to breaking. The cork on the handles seems to be slightly better on the OM but not enough to really make a diffrece. Otherwise the AR are awsome rods I have three and have had no problems yet same goes with my OM rod also.


 I think the AR rods also have Fuji guides. However, I do know what you mean about them being prone to breaking.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

No the AR's don't have Fuji guides because it would have it on the paper with the rod and also because if you look at the guides on the OM and AR the frames are exactly a like and the insert rings look diffrent and the OM say Fuji on the guide frames themself. The reason that I say they are prone to breaking is because I have seen AR rods in Academy with broken rings and have heard from other people that they have had that problem with them. When I buy a AR I always check the guides to make sure that they are good.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

My 12' AR has a little round Fuji tag on it.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats because it does have a Fuji reel seat.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

The guides SUCK on the AR's. My 8'er has 3 chipped guide inserts. It might be because I fish the rocks alot but none of my other rods are broken. Now I gotta order new guides and replace them. The blank, reel seat, and grips are all pretty good though. I dont plan to buy another AR anytime soon.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Any pics of the OM rods???


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

Not a good 1 but...
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=38525&hvarDept=151&hvarEvent=&hvarClassCode=2&hvarSubCode=8&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a Cape Point and it is bad ***.


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Mar 12, 2006)

A friend of mine called me and said the OM sale is off.
I called bass pro. the operator said the 2007 catalogs took presidents over the 2006 catalog. I asked, why send me a "2006 FALL FISHING CATALOG prices effective through: March 31,2007" if your not going to honor the sale prices in it! she went to customer service and got me a $31. credit on my account.
All rod sale idem numbers start with 13. like 13-100-007-00 is a 12 foot ocean master surf rod, model OM12SC. REG$119.99 SALE$89.88
BTW/ all OM cape point surf rods are on sale for$99.99.
If I remember right, last year BPS had a spring sale catalog with OMs selling for $79.99. dont hold me to it! FISHON, 4X4


----------



## Gone Yakin (Dec 21, 2006)

I bought one of the regular OM 12' casting rods for $89 and so far it rocks.


----------

